# Can't transfer recordings from Roamio to Bolt



## hearncl (Oct 16, 2006)

I just received a new Bolt Vox, and started transferring programs from my Roamio to the Bolt (both on the same network). After transferring a portion of the recordings using TiVo Online, the ability to transfer has disappeared. Likewise, if I choose Devices under My Shows on the Bolt, and select the Roamio's recordings, there is no mention of the ability to copy to the Bolt.

Is this problem likely a bug in the new Bolt user interface?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

hearncl said:


> I just received a new Bolt Vox, and started transferring programs from my Roamio to the Bolt (both on the same network). After transferring a portion of the recordings using TiVo Online, the ability to transfer has disappeared. Likewise, if I choose Devices under My Shows on the Bolt, and select the Roamio's recordings, there is no mention of the ability to copy to the Bolt.
> 
> Is this problem likely a bug in the new Bolt user interface?


Yes, the new Hydra interface does not allow transfers but you should still be able to transfer shows usijng TiVo Online. How is this disappearing from TiVo Online?

Scott


----------



## hearncl (Oct 16, 2006)

I can select shows to transfer using TiVo Online, and get the notice that transfers are taking place, but the selected shows don't appear in My Shows on the Bolt.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

hearncl said:


> I can select shows to transfer using TiVo Online, and get the notice that transfers are taking place, but the selected shows don't appear in My Shows on the Bolt.


Check the ToDo and History on the Bolt to see if there's any indication of the transfers, but otherwise try rebooting both the Bolt and Roamio and try again.

Scott


----------



## MikeChrisPhil (Sep 2, 2013)

Found similar situation in that transferring from Premier to new Bolt using TIVO online. 

Selection of 40 or so resulted in partial transfers. All 40 showed up on Bolt as unwatched ready to watch. Most only were half copied. For instance, a 30 minute program would just freeze about half way through. The progress bar showed 30 minutes of video but they would just freeze frame midway through 

I have gone back and select one at a time (a total waste of time). 

This seems to be the only solution other than starting all 40 over again. 

Why does hydra not allow a box to box xfer over the common LAN?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You probably should start with reboots, to make sure no services have crashed or have errors.

Is there any WiFi involved? The "partial downloads" make me think of WiFi...

-KP


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

hearncl said:


> I can select shows to transfer using TiVo Online, and get the notice that transfers are taking place, but the selected shows don't appear in My Shows on the Bolt.


It takes a long time to transfer from a Roamio to a Bolt since the Roamio transfers at a max of 95Mb/s. While if you transfer Bolt to Bolt you can hit up to 500Mb/s transfer rates.

I transferred half a dozen shows last night from a Roamio to one of my Bolts. It took awhile. Remember that they transfer one at a time. So the title won't show up in the My SHows list of the Bolt until a few seconds after each show starts to transfer. And with only a 95Mb/s transfer rate, a show that is 10GB in size will take over fifteen minutes to transfer.


----------



## kpfleming (Dec 23, 2003)

I just upgraded from a Roamio Plus to a Bolt VOX and the first time I tried to setup transfers in Tivo Online the website claimed that the transfers were going to happen, but they never did. The next morning I rebooted both boxes, forced a connection to the Tivo service on each of them, then used Tivo Online to setup transfers again, and the transfers started immediately and were completed without issue.


----------



## cchenning (Mar 6, 2008)

MikeChrisPhil said:


> Found similar situation in that transferring from Premier to new Bolt using TIVO online.
> 
> Selection of 40 or so resulted in partial transfers. All 40 showed up on Bolt as unwatched ready to watch. Most only were half copied. For instance, a 30 minute program would just freeze about half way through. The progress bar showed 30 minutes of video but they would just freeze frame midway through
> 
> ...


I get the exact results trying to transfer shows from my Roamio to my Bolt OTA. Tech Support sez it's a known issue......


----------



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

cchenning said:


> I get the exact results trying to transfer shows from my Roamio to my Bolt OTA. Tech Support sez it's a known issue......


I had the same issue today after transferring about ten shows from my Roamio TE4 to my Bolt TE4. All the episodes showed as 60 minutes long but they all froze after about 10-20 minutes of playing them. Had to undelete the originals from my Roamio and watch on the Roamio instead.


----------

